# Snakewood, and others



## BarbS (Jun 22, 2012)

I finally worked up the Snakewood blank I'd been holding, and two other fountain pens in Cocobolo and Amboyna Burl (thanks, Roy). 

[attachment=7002]

[attachment=7003]


----------



## DKMD (Jun 22, 2012)

Great stuff! Love that snakewood!


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful, Nicely done Barb.


----------

